# Keeping Dogs Outside



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

I'm just wondering what the general opinion is on keeping dogs in outside pens.

I'll tell my story to start  :

My three are kept in an outside pen with adjoining heated shed and a large (3' x 4') kennel in the outer part of the pen. The whole pen and shed are actually quite small (about 6' x 20' altogether), and they are exercised once each day, twice if I'm off school, usually intense exercise such as 5 minute brisk walk on treadmill, then agility or obedience work in the garden. Very rarely do they go for a 'walk' on the road, as I don't have the time and there are few different routes around here. They are hyper but not down to lack of exercise, rather their breeds. They get a hello in the morning and don't see anyone again until I get home from school. They are very rarely in the house, as I have a little brother who is still crawling (have had 3 different brothers at this stage for the past 5 years I have had my own dogs) and daddy's a bit obsessed with the dogs having dirty feet when the baby is also about the floor. They are very social dogs who I have a very good bond with, but would much prefer to be with one another than humans.

In the eyes of most rescues this would make me a terrible owner, and no way would they rehome to me (except the lovely lady at the rescue who let us have Lola as she could see past this), the other two are also unofficial rescues (Polo came home with daddy after he went to the mechanics, commented on what a nice pup she was, and the mechanic told daddy he was fed up with her and he could take her? Daddy opened the car and Polo jumped in. Charlie was dumped on our road and we took him in.). However, I think that my dogs, although leading a very different life to those which live in houses, are every bit as happy. Even when Polo and Charlie got neutered they went straight back outside (but were closed in the shed for a week separate from Lola), as they aren't house trained and I felt the move inside would disturb them even more.

So comments on my dogs lifestyle, and your general opinion on keeping dogs outside.

Galaxy Minstrels Easter egg and Coke for all!


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 April 2010)

Well I keep one dog outside, but tbh she spends a lot more time with me than yours do.  She is 12 now so doesn't have huge amount of exercise, but does have a run in the field in the morning, again at lunch time and a walk in the afternoon.  Yours are obviously quite happy with their life, and they have each other for company, but seems a bit sad for you and them that you don't go actual walks together.  I have to do the same route whenever I take my lot a road walk, and it is boring, but I just enjoy spending the time with them.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

I don't know how to edit, but I did actually make it sound like they spend less time with me than they do. We have 6 acres of fields behind us, and at least once a week I take each of the dogs out (usually followed by a herd of cats  ), and just sit with them, or let them run if that's what they feel like. Their once daily exercise in the garden is usually an half an hour - 2 hours long each, depending on how much they need it (I have GCSEs in six weeks now  ).


----------



## NeverSayNever (5 April 2010)

once a week ?

a treadmill ?

im lost for words...  im convinced this is a wind up - troll springs to mind


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

Dogs can live very happily outside, provided their interaction levels are high enough.  However I always question the point of having dogs if you don't want to spend a lot of time with them.

As for the treadmill, that is no substitute for a walk out smelling, feeling the wind on their coats and enjoying the outside world.


----------



## GinaB (5 April 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Dogs can live very happily outside, provided their interaction levels are high enough.  However I always question the point of having dogs if you don't want to spend a lot of time with them.

As for the treadmill, that is no substitute for a walk out smelling, feeling the wind on their coats and enjoying the outside world.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. The two labs live outside, they have access to a full yard and a kennel to sleep in. However, they are taken out at least twice a day, both off and on lead exercise and swimming a lot of the time as well. They are in the house whenever people are home, they are usually conked out in front of the fire. They are part of the family and are treated as such.


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

My old neighbours recently rehomed a dog.  (splutter)

They were deemed perfect to rehome, big garden, well fenced.  Lady was home regularly.

They now have a 3year old, the dog is never walked or allowed in the house, I used to watch the dog run in circles round a tree to amuse himself.

Terribly sad and no way for an animal to live.


----------



## Booboos (5 April 2010)

Dogs can be perfectly happy living outside, and in fact some dogs may find the house far too warm and uncomfortable but what you describe does not sound like near enough exercise or stimulation. However, if it works for you and your dogs and you're all happy then fair enough!


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			they are exercised once each day, twice if I'm off school, usually intense exercise such as 5 minute brisk walk on treadmill, then agility or obedience work in the garden.
		
Click to expand...

I think some people might have missed this, no problem with that, but NeverSayNever? I am extremely offended by the troll remark.

Believe me, my dogs are in no way the type who will run around a tree in boredom, in fact they very rarely even bark so they do keep themselves occupied.

Edit to say: Treadmill is only ever used as a warm-up.


----------



## GinaB (5 April 2010)

How long is the agility/obdience work? Do you ever play with them or anything or is it all about the agility/obdience? TBH I am shocked you seem to spend so little time with your dogs. I don't see the point having them otherwise. Personally I prefer to spend much longer with my dogs.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (5 April 2010)

Wondering what breeds they are?

For me, a dog is all about companionship.  They are sociable animals amongst themselves and with humans.  I think its a pity they are not more involved in your  lives.  I have nothing against dogs living outside, but they shouldn't be 'out of sight, out of mind.' Five minutes on a treadmill will provide some exercise, physically but nothing mentally.  

The brutal truth is, if you are unable to provide companionship, sufficient mental and physical stimulation then you should not get a dog.  If your parents choose to have dogs they need to be involved with caring for the dogs, it shouldn't be left all to you.


----------



## Vizslak (5 April 2010)

I used to keep all my dogs outside, kennels and chains. Tilly still had a kennel and chain up until we moved to this house (2 years ago). However, they all came for a 10 mile walk with me every morning, were worked nearly every day/night (dependant on breed) and also used to come in and sprawl of an evening to watch tv with us. Also they would come for a walk to the pub with us a few evenings a week and my partner was outside at home alot working, they were running free and 'helping' with this most days! Circumstances have changed now and I'm unlikely to ever keep dogs outside again, they are all indoors now and my youngest 3 have never spent a night outside. So I think what I'm saying is I don't disagree with it but I was always very very aware that they should get plenty of interaction and stimulus when I kept mine outside (not that my indoor dogs don't get that too but somehow more so for the 'outies' particularly as mine were on chains I guess) Exercise via a treadmill is IMO not a substitute for a proper walk for a dog!


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

The agility/obedience work is between half an hour and 2 hours each day, per dog, depending on what they need/how much time I have around homework/coursework/studying. It is all based on play, otherwise the dog does not want to work. I also try to get out to the fields at least once a week to cuddle and play with the dogs. Of course I would love if my family loved the dogs as much as I do, and they were able to walk the dogs twice a day, etc, around what I do with them. That's just not how it works.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

The treadmill has NEVER been used as a substitute for a walk. It is simply for warming up, and occasionally a cool down.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (5 April 2010)

If you have 6 acres of land right outside your door then why don't you walk them around there on a daily basis? It's good that you do agility etc but I'm sure your dogs would be happier with a more variation in their exercise. Could you not take them for a 30 min blast round the fields in the morning before school and then do agility when you get home? IMO there is no substitute for going on a proper walk out in the real world with your dogs, it strengthens the bond you have with them and they get to experience new sights and smells. I have no objection to dogs being kept outside but I do think they need more in terms of exercise


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

@ blazing saddles:

They are a Collie/Greyhound type, Collie/Husky type and a GSD/Samoyed type.

And I use lots of lefts and rights etc. for the mental stimulation, they be ready to sleep by the time they are put back in the pen.


----------



## Vizslak (5 April 2010)

ditto ace of spades...can you not take them even 20 mins in the fields for a romp, run and a play together twice a day, before and after school?


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

The land is chopped up at the minute as the cows trashed it last summer and with the amount of rain there has been it hasn't had a chance to recover. It is therefore not suitable for exercise on the lead, as it will be slow and not mentally stimulating. And since I only have one dog who can work off the lead (I have been working on a long line with another for 2 years now, and the other is on a mission to return to the house and kill my cats every time he gets off lead), the field is only a chance for relaxing, rather than exercise.


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

One walk a week is not enough for any dog IMHO.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

One walk a week? They are exercised EVERY SINGLE DAY? I don't understand how people are missing this?


----------



## blackcob (5 April 2010)

I'm afraid I'm a big advocate of walking and working - mine goes out three or even four times a day - and what you've described is not, IMHO, nearly adequate enough for any dog never mind the breed types involved.

Nothing against keeping a dog outside, mine would be kennelled outside if I had the facilities, but she'd still be walked several times a day.


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			I also try to get out to the fields at least once a week to cuddle and play with the dogs..
		
Click to expand...

^^ That suggests to me at least once a week....

Playing or agility in the garden is not a substitute for proper excercise, its an excellent sideline interest, but it does not replace a proper walk.


----------



## Vizslak (5 April 2010)

Yes thats what we are saying....they need walking as well. As it is they only get off your property to see other things and the outside world once a week, which isn't enough.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			One walk a week? They are exercised EVERY SINGLE DAY? I don't understand how people are missing this?
		
Click to expand...

No, we're not disputing that they are not exercised every day but obedience/agility training in your back garden is not the same thing as going out for a proper 1 to 2 hour walk every day. I appreciate that taking 3 big dogs for a long outside walk on leads may be too much for you on your own but IMO this is where your parents should step in and help you. Trust me, your dogs will be less hyper and more content with life


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 April 2010)

QR - I am just wondering why you bothered posting this, as you appear not to want to receive any constructive feedback which is being offered to you?

Personally I am horrified that the dogs get such limited mental stimulation and exercise, particularly given the breed mixes you have mentioned.  Once a day for the times which you suggest is less than ideal, and the fact that they rarely get off your property is also not good 

As far as living outside is concerned, I have no problem with that at all


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl, I am trying not to be harsh here as it seems you are young and have the sole responsibility for the dogs, but can you not see what people are trying to say to you re the difference between walking/running free and exercise whilst training.  Do you compete your dogs in agility because surely if you have enough control to do this you should be okay to let them off lead in the field.  If they are anything like my hippos it won't matter that its muddy and?churned up, the muddier the better.
Can you not persuade your parents to let the dogs interact more with the family in the house.  My 2 children grew up with GSDs in the house, crawled around (and over) them and were a lot healthier than many of their school  friends who lived in clean, sterile environments.


----------



## NeverSayNever (5 April 2010)

my comment came from the utter disbelief that this could possibly be for real - 

let me explain;

my dogs live in kennels within an outbuilding; they are competitive agility dogs - border collies. 

they go out in the morning for a run, together, in the field - they chase, play, sniff and explore.

they are generally out 3-4 times throughout the day, for short garden trips in addition to spending  on average an hour or so just mosying about outside with me while I muck out etc.

We go for a long walk, off lead, through fields late aft/evening.

All the dogs are trained most days - but not every day, (i have a ring of equip in my paddock) i think its important they have a day or 2 off. However, training 1 dog in agility for 1-2 hours is far too much. Training sessions should be short and sweet and kept to short, quality sessions. I also attend regular training clinics with mine.  From april til - september they are at 2 day shows most weekends....  although i am now balancing that with competing a horse so doing a few less shows than in previous years. 

To be successful your dogs need to be fit. They need to run and play and explore different environments. In turn they will be less likely to pick up injuries etc.

Using a treadmill is imho not acceptable for any means - and training in the garden, consisting of your dogs, on a lead, jumping over goal posts of approx. 1metre80cm as you have previously posted, is NOT agility/obedience training.


----------



## silverbullet (5 April 2010)

My 3 are kept outside but they do have a slightly different routine to yours.

They sleep out overnight, when I get up to do the horses at 6am they get let out and mill about the yard when I muck out, then down the field with me for walkies.
They then come into the house for a bit of fuss time while I have my brekkie & cuppa.
I then put them out when I go to work at 7.30am.
Probably about 15 mins after that grandad will come round to ours and take them for a walk to the river ( approx 1 mile) and then they tend to spend the rest of the day round my nan's going out 2-3 times.
When I get in i'll take them with me while I do the horses, then they have their tea, then their big walk (4 miles ish), then in the house for a few hours play time then short walk before they go back out into their kennel for the night.

As has been mentioned your dogs seem to be getting very little exercise, attention or love. So while dogs do live outside quite happily, they need more than 30 minutes of your time each day.

Could you not let them have the run of the garden in the day??

Get up before school to walk them?

Spend time playing rather than training ( my dogs do 2 short training sessions per week max)?


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Can you not persuade your parents to let the dogs interact more with the family in the house.  My 2 children grew up with GSDs in the house, crawled around (and over) them and were a lot healthier than many of their school  friends who lived in clean, sterile environments.
		
Click to expand...


Roger that, as a child of a single parent household I spent a great deal of my young life, outside, nannied by the family lab x springer.  We climbed trees, made dens and enjoyed each others company all day on weekends etc.

I am the healthiest person I know, no asthma, no alergies, no broken bones, no illnesses, no diseases...


----------



## GinaB (5 April 2010)

OP - reading back that seems like a long time to spend training a dog. Surely they tend to get bored/restless?

I keep gundogs and would never train them solidly for 1-2 hours. Short and sweet is the key with training IME.


----------



## mymare (5 April 2010)

Are you serious??????  Is that really all the time you spend with your dogs, and then when you do it's intensive training?  You actually SIT in the field and let them run around you??  And 2 of these dogs are half Border Collie - no wonder they are all hyper!  We have 4 BCs who all live outside.  3 are working sheep dogs and the other is my pet.  Whether or not the 3 workers are out among the sheep or not, they are all walked first thing, together.  Then again at lunchtime, and finally early evening.  Most of the time they are out on the farm all day.   BUT if we are away for the day they have a VERY long walk before we leave, and are walked again when we get back.  NOT just let out for a run around, but actually walked.  

You mentioned one dog is being trained on the lead still, after 2 years......why? And why is it taking so long??  Dogs need freedom to run around, smell interesting smells, play etc.  If you don't have the time or energy for them it would be kinder to rehome.  

Might come across a bit harsh, but it's my opinion.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl, thats a fair combination of working/ intelligent breeds you've got! As you only 16, at school, studying hard - I hope - I can understand the time you have for your family dogs must be limited.  I think your parents need to step up and get involvedl. As a young girl you are doing the best you can but ultimately the reponsibility for the dogs are your parents. What involvement do they have with the dogs?


----------



## NeverSayNever (5 April 2010)

i really think this girl's parents need to take more responsibility  - the more i read her posts the more frustrated i get and im not being deliberately unkind. this girl was also posting recently about becoming a trainer, and getting another dog for her younger siblings to train!! The girl obviously doesnt have a clue and a responsible adult needs to step in here....


----------



## galaxy (5 April 2010)

It's great that you spend time playing with your dogs, but dogs are animals that need to cover distance (if that makes sense), staying in one place and playing/training is not going to satisfy them as moving across fields/parks would.  Having a large garden to play/train with your dog is no substitute for taking them for a walk every day at least twice a day.  This is what dogs need.  Are there no parks around you or footpaths you can take them to?

Also you say you train each dog up to 2 hrs a day.  That's 6 hours?!


----------



## prosefullstop (5 April 2010)

Even if they're on the lead while you train for recall, your parents ought to accompany you on a long evening walk and get the dogs out there into the world. I commend you for trying, but you do need to make adjustments to the dogs' schedule.


----------



## CAYLA (5 April 2010)

I have 4 dogs kenneled, 
Akita 9 years old
Deerhound 13 years old (on the 17th April) lol, pointless info but true
Whippet x grey x staff 4 years old
Little shaggy x breed 2 and abit years old

The akita and deerhound have always lived out, the akita is a hairy bear and cannot tolerate the heat, she actually lies out on the paving and will not go in the kennel and will drag her beds out, deerhound was born in a kennel.
the other 2 younger ones are out because they are rescues I have kept and I need space as have more indoors
They are walked for 1-2 hours every day depending on if it's a field walk or a run for them they are mostly lurcher types so they chase and chase and chase one another for miles, or a walk around the nature reserve (mostly by my OH, unless im not on shift then I join him), akita on the lead, old dithery deerhound sauntering about and the younger 2 blasting around covering alot of ,milage with the indoor dogs as they also get the same exercise daily and they are usually paggered when we get home because we have a ball thrower and they all love it or they go swimming, esp in the nice weather.
I have a big garden too, and there run doors are usally always open especially in the summer for them to mooch around the garden and come in and out of the house or dog room.

When I read the OP, I did have to look twice, I read as it they get 5-10 mins on a treadmill a day and a walk once a week but not daily as you are busy.


----------



## slimjim (5 April 2010)

First of all, I'm very jealous of the OP's treadmill.  We could save two hours a day with one, but I'm not sure our new terrier (outdoor with the previous owner with the run of a small garden, now happily indoor, sleeping on beds etc) would be impressed.  One walk a week and the rest of the time just garden sessions seems rather low.  How big is the garden?

6' x 20' seems a pretty small space for three largish dogs to spend so much time.  Would it be possible to at least make this larger?


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

The garden is about half an acre. I don't understand why one form of exercise is different from any other, considering that, should I walk them on the road, it would be the same two mile block every day?

There is a park half a mile up the road, but it's literally a quarter of an acre, and always full of children. I would hate to put one of the dogs in a situation where they would bite a child.

My mum and dad have no interest in the dogs, but I knew this when I was taking them on. I wouldn't expect them to find time around work and my six younger brothers to help with the dogs.

The three dogs are never walked for 2 hours each on the same day lol, they only get two hours if I'm having fun with them and time rushes on.

The Collie Husky type has spent two years on a long line now as, apart from the odd few days when she's being cooperative and remembers that she really should come when she's called, she heads of and chases cows. I don't want that, as she will be shot. If someone thinks they can teach her to recall, I'll stick her in the post now, as we have been to a renowned search and rescue dog trainer, and our regular agility trainer. With both she acts like an angel, at home she's a little brat.

And I would like to think I have a clue, as I haven't killed any of the dogs yet... I'm not bloody stupid.

Now really, I asked for opinions on living outside in general, not on my dogs' lives. I know these dogs are happy.


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			So comments on my dogs lifestyle, and your general opinion on keeping dogs outside.
		
Click to expand...

You DID ask for people to comment on your dogs, which they have done. If I'm honest, I think you probably do need some help - could you enlist a friend as a dog-walker? I did it at your age for free, would that be a possible start?


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

Sorry everyone, I did ask.  I really forgot. Please stop commenting now though, I know the dogs are happy. None of my friends would be allowed here regularly enough to help walk them, or dedicated enough to stick at it, and no-one round here offers dog walking as a service, plus I'd be worried about if the dog bit someone etc, I wouldn't be willing to risk that.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			The garden is about half an acre. I don't understand why one form of exercise is different from any other, considering that, should I walk them on the road, it would be the same two mile block every day?.
		
Click to expand...

And therein lies the problem GG - honestly, several people have pointed out the difference in their replies?  Dogs need mental stimulation, not just exercise, and that is provided in part by walking them in different surroundings with different smells, sights and sounds for them to look at.  I quite understand your reasoning behind keeping one of the dogs on a long line, but quite honestly even if you kept them all on the lead then a walk to the park would be great for them, loads of other dog smells etc to be interested in.

And why would it have to be the same 2 mile block every day?  I have lived in rural locations, in villages and in towns and there have always been a variety of possible routes to walk the dogs.

I am at a loss to understand how you can say that your dogs are happy when in your OP you state that they are all hyper 

ETA - and if you are so worried about them biting someone (which I can understand in this day and age) then muzzle them when you take them out


----------



## galaxy (5 April 2010)

GH put it much better than I did.  

Watch any dog behaviour program on the tele and you'll see all the behaviourists saying that dogs need to be walked.  I have a big back garden just isn't the same.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

About interacting with animals within the house. We have 11 cats who are in and out of the house all day. We also have a wood pigeon (unsuitable for release as I had to hand rear him), a chinchilla, a gecko and quite a few hamsters/gerbils. So we are in no way a 'clean' house (I still manage to have hay fever and a lot of allergies though  ).

To be honest, I think daddy's thing against dogs is based on the loss of his GSD a few years ago, yes he lived in the house and used to let us crawl round him, etc., and daddy really misses him, but can't see past it to love the dogs we have now.


----------



## blackcob (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			The garden is about half an acre. I don't understand why one form of exercise is different from any other, considering that, should I walk them on the road, it would be the same two mile block every day?
		
Click to expand...


But they are different! A short-lead walk to heel is different to a walk off the lead in a public park is different to a walk off the lead up a mountain/cross-country/on the beach/through the woods is different to a recall training session on a long line is different to attending a group training class is different to chasing a ball in the garden is different to pulling a sled/herding sheep/following a scent... need I go on? 

All fulfill different needs and some breeds thrive on more of one type than the other. You'll never get the husky x to come back reliably but that is no excuse for not walking the poor bugger, be it on a long line or harnessing (excuse the pun) the natural urge to run and pull by simulating a working situation. 

A 'hyper' dog is not a happy dog.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 April 2010)

I actually feel sorry for you OP as you seem to be trying to cope with your dogs with no parental support.  I do wonder at any rescue letting you have a dog purely because of your age and the fact that your parents aren't interested.  I don't quite understand how your fathers loss of his GSD can stop him caring for any other dogs, I think most of us have lost dogs who were very special, but we are still able to love our current dogs.
 Slightly o/t I certainly wouldn't consider getting a dog for your younger siblings to train as it would def be too much for you.  Do you go to an agility training club, is there not anyone there who would help you walk the dogs?  
You may not have asked for, or like some of the responses you have had, but please consider what has been written.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

Yes, I go to a training club, but as its 20 miles down the road (that's the nearest one), I don't think anyone from there would be able to walk the dogs for me


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (5 April 2010)

I feel sorry for you, I'm not trying to be patronising btw! You are clearly doing what you think is best but as you have probably gathered from all the replies, it's certainly not what any of us would recommend or do ourselves. That's not because we are trying to give you a hard time or anything but with a wealth of experience and knowledge between us I reckon you would do well to take at least some of what has been said on board and appreciate that whilst you may think that an hour or so of play in the garden is sufficient, it really isn't. 

I think you should have a chat with your parents and ask them to give you a hand walking the dogs, even if it's every other day that would be a start. If they don't have time then would they consider hiring a dog walker? As I said, this isn't said with the intention of having a go at you or making you feel bad but rather with the dogs best interest at heart


----------



## mymare (5 April 2010)

I think it's fairly obvious why you have a recall problem with the collie X.  Their instincts are to herd, the dog is spending far too much time being bored, then when it sees the opportunity to have some fun, it's in no hurry to come home.

Do you have a biting problem with all of the dogs, or just one?


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

I wouldn't call it a biting problem, however I wouldn't put any of my dogs in a situation where they could as much as growl at someone and this be transferred into a claim that they bit. Lola can be dog aggressive when out on the road, in parks, etc., never at training or anything though. She views training as work and really enjoys it, anything else and she acts like its a bother to her.


----------



## gerbilgirl (5 April 2010)

I am going to ask mummy could she spare a couple of hours in the mornings and send the 3 little children who aren't at school to the child minder.

Anyway, now I am off school for Easter I had a really nice walk with them today. Lola off lead (and then she spotted a rabbit :rolls eyes: ), then Polo and Charlie on long lines. I will take photos in the field tomorrow . They genuinely are happy dogs.


----------



## mymare (5 April 2010)

gerbilgirl said:



			I wouldn't call it a biting problem, however I wouldn't put any of my dogs in a situation where they could as much as growl at someone and this be transferred into a claim that they bit. Lola can be dog aggressive when out on the road, in parks, etc., never at training or anything though. She views training as work and really enjoys it, anything else and she acts like its a bother to her.
		
Click to expand...

One of my collies can be snappy with other people, I bought a Baskerville (think that's the make) muzzle for when he's "socialising".  They can drink, pant, yawn with them on - I highly recommend them.  At least you wouldn't have the worry of anything happening.  

I'm sorry I've been harsh with you GG, you clearly care about your dogs.  I do think that you need a hand with them though.  There are a lot of dog lovers out there who would enjoy taking just one of them for a walk for you.  Then you could concentrate on the other two.  It may be worth asking around?


----------



## littlemisslauren (5 April 2010)

OP-
Sorry im not sure I understand the situation correctly... You have 3 dogs, who all live outside 24 - 7 with only very short training sessions with you per day... oh and the 'treadmill'. And this is the only contact they have? From what you say they all seem to have a tendancy to bite, which cannot be helped by the fact that they are not handled.

I just do not understand how someone can keep animals that way. I understand you are young and I do not seem to sound harsh but I would rather see a dog in a rescue being walked regularly etc than in a little pen forever.

I have 2 dogs, a border terrier and a rhodesian ridgeback. The ridgeback is very wary of people and could bite. She is 12 this year and really slowing down. She only gets 2 very short walks a day at about 20 mins each, just to stretch her legs and mind a bit. She has aways worn a choke chain and is walked through fields, on the lead at all times. She is a big powerfull dog but I will not stop walking her because she *could* bite someone, I take all responsible measures to ensure this does not happen.
My terrier is slightly dog agressive, he is walked for about 2 hours a day and is 14 this year, he is simply not allowed off the lead if we see another dog and I warn other dog owners that he may snap.

Walking dogs is about more than pure exercise, it allows dogs to unwind and see new things. Cooping a dog up will only make new things more scary / make them more agressive etc.

I am sorry if I have rambled or been harsh, I want you to understand that your excuses for not taking your dogs out are terrible... My big dog has walked the same 3 walks her entire life and she still loves it.

Your dogs are not toys, their mentalk welfare is important aswell as physical.


----------



## Ranyhyn (5 April 2010)

OP, if you don't understand the difference between training them in your garden for an hour/two hours or ten minutes - and a proper walk, I really do wonder if you are suitable for all these dogs.

The facts are simple, dogs, expecially your husky cross are made to cover miles upon miles every day and you think from their kennel to a training area is sufficient excercise for them? Even that hour of brain training cannot really compensate for travel and the relaxation a dog gets from a proper walk.

You only have to switch on the TV to see Caesar rollerskating or cycling with his dogs - he'd likely have a fit at your idea of sufficient excercise.

Not one of us here can say we have perfect lives for our dogs really, but part of being a good dog owner and an adult is realising when you can improve on things and trying to do so.

You seem to love your dogs and are on your way to being a very good dog person, but please listen to the very knowledgeable people on this forum - they have a lot to offer, if you aren't too proud to listen.


----------



## Cyrus (5 April 2010)

The husky cross certianly needs more physical exercise than what is being given it needs to run and to pull, I understand you cant let it off lead I have two of the breed, get yourself a walky dog or springer attachment for your bike and get it out running then you`ll see a genuinely happy dog


----------



## Ravenwood (6 April 2010)

I am very late into this thread and I see that it is six pages long already!!

I just wanted to add though that I am allowing my own 16 yr old son his own dog and have constructed a suitable kennel and run for all the dogs.  My dogs are kennelled too, but only when we are out at work or school - the rest of the time they are in the house or out with us.

I too have very needy dogs (a springer for example!!) and I am lucky enough to make sure that he gets enough exercise and stimulation to keep him healthy - not an easy task I may add!

The difference being between us though is that my 16yr old son has my backing and the knowledge that I will make sure his dog has all its needs met, most importantly the exercise needed for such a breed.  

I feel desperately sorry that your parents aren't quite as supportive over your dogs needs and I can see that you love the dogs dearly and do what you can - its difficult to fit it all in with a school and social life.

However, if you compare your dogs lifestyle to the many thousands of dogs that are left at home alone all day and walked in the park for 10 minutes when its not raining, I think they are probably quite priviledged to have you as an owner 

Don't forget that dogs, like horses, muscle and have the fitness to what they are used to - my spaniel is unbelievably fit and muscly because he comes riding with me everyday but there are plenty out there who are pets and have no knowledge of that kind of lifestyle.

Some of the top field trial trainers have their dogs kennelled 23 hours a day!  

So, don't beat yourself up, lots of dogs prefer to be in a kennel than in a house if that is what they are used to - just try, if you can, to get the dogs out a bit more often - a good walk once a day will do you and the dogs a wealth of good


----------



## gerbilgirl (6 April 2010)

Thank you Ravenwood, your comment about the dogs who are only walked when its not raining has made me a lot happier, as that is what it's like around here. There is a large amount of dogs in the housing estate up the road who just wander the estate, and have probably never seen a lead.

And you should see the fitness Lola and Polo, those dogs have escaped and chased the cows next door for more than 2 hours without stopping, and when caught they still don't be panting, only tired from the mental stimulation of the herding scenario, as they do be after work in the garden. I could walk them around the road for hours.

Sadly, I was never able to exercise the dogs with horses, my cousin and I tried a lot with Lola when she was little but she never got the idea that horses weren't for barking at and chasing (even after she got kicked...). I quit horse riding last year, because I didn't have the time to exercise at least two ponies every day (my cousins) and get the dogs out.

And just a little side note, Charlie has been with us for a year today. Last night a year ago was spent by me sitting on the patio door step waiting for this terrified dog to approach me. He's an entirely different dog now!


----------

